# Potty Training Help



## Andres (Mar 19, 2012)

My son's still a bit too young, but my wife babysits my nephew and niece three days a week. My nephew is 2 1/2 and his parents plus us are trying to get this kid potty trained but it's not going so well. Does anyone here on the board have any tips? What worked for you guys? Any links to helpful articles and/or books would also be appreciated. 

Our problem is this: I've tried to where I take him in the bathroom every 20 minutes or so, but every time he just says he doesn't have to go. Then when I go to take him the next time around, I find his diaper full of pee. I'm not sure he knows how to sense when he has to go. Also I tried bribing him with stuff, but he actually told me the last time, "uh, that's okay, I don't really want stickers". lol


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2012)

Every kid is different, but I'll tell what we did with the two of my kids. who are trained With the older one we just let her run around the house naked from the waist down and put potties in two places in our apartment. She was potty-trained in a couple of days. With the middle one it almost just worked naturally just by watching her sister go to the bathroom. Also we quit buying her diapers and had her wear big-girl panties and it took a couple of days of being wet (#2 was not a problem when we did this) and uncomfortable for her to get the message.


----------



## Dwimble (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like you might have answered your own question...he might not be quite ready yet. Here's part an article on WebMD that I think is pretty good. Our first daughter wasn't ready to start until she was about 3 years old, and then it went FAST. Almost instantly. She virtually trained herself, deciding one day that she wanted to go on the potty and almost never went in her diaper again...even at night. It was kind of strange. Our second daughter is now 33 months and is at the beginning of training, and it is already clear to us that it will take much longer for her. Every kid is different.



> *Toilet Training - Topic Overview*
> 
> *When should I start toilet training my child?*
> Your child must be both physically and emotionally ready for toilet training. Most children are ready when they are between 22 and 30 months of age, although every child is different. Toilet training usually becomes a long and frustrating process if you try to start it before your child is ready.
> ...


----------



## Bethel (Mar 19, 2012)

My boys didn't potty train until they were 3; I definitely tried when they were younger (especially when I had 2 in diapers at the same time), but it really didn't work until they were about 3 years old. It sounds like your nephew may be too young.


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 19, 2012)

with the above two replies. I wouldn't worry about a boy until after he turns 3, or force the issue with him, either. This guy sounds like he's _just not ready._


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 19, 2012)

The stuff I've read often says girls often start around 2.5 but that boys are often later--3 to 3.5. Gracie's been interested since about 18 months, and we've had a few successes, but it's pretty random so far at 26 months.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 19, 2012)

We tried with our son at 2.5, and it was a complete failure. We waited a few months, tried again, and he got it quickly.

As others have said, they're ready when they're ready.


----------

